# Get out there this weekend and shoot the Northern Lights



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

The northern lights will be visible as far south as Wisconsin and Michigan over Labor Day weekend - CNN


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 30, 2019)

Was just reading about this. Only seen it a couple of times in 56 years. A little too far south most of the time. Need to go north. Could make that happen.    

I'd love to try and photograph it. They said Sunday will be best. Are they talking really late Saturday/really early Sunday? Or Sunday/Monday? Can't seem to find a good answer.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder.  I will be in Finland later next week and there is always a chance there. I use this site to get forecasts:

Homepage | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center

Guess I need to bring my mini tripod.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  I will be in Finland later next week and there is always a chance there. I use this site to get forecasts:
> 
> Homepage | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center
> 
> Guess I need to bring my mini tripod.



Lucky!


----------

